# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο >  Προβλημα με πλυντηριο ρουχων AEG lavamat  68640 silent system

## thomasg24

Παίδες έπαθε βλάβη το πλυντήριο όταν ξεκινάει ένα πρόγραμμα δουλεύει η αντλία να βγάλει νερά και μετά αντί να πάρει νερό και να συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμα δέιχνει στην οθονίτσα ότι ο χρόνος του προγράμματος και καλά τελείωσε, δηλάδη την ώρα που πάει να ξεκινήσει δείχνει ότι τελείωσε...το άνοιξα έβγαλα κάτι φύσες απο την πλακέτα και μετα τις ξαναέβαλα και λειτούργησε κανονικα 1 βδομάδα σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια...!έχεις κάποιος γνώση για θέματα τέτοια βλαβών η κάποια παρόμοια περίπτωση?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παίδες έπαθε βλάβη το πλυντήριο όταν ξεκινάει ένα πρόγραμμα δουλεύει η αντλία να βγάλει νερά και μετά αντί να πάρει νερό και να συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμα δέιχνει στην οθονίτσα ότι ο χρόνος του προγράμματος και καλά τελείωσε, δηλάδη την ώρα που πάει να ξεκινήσει δείχνει ότι τελείωσε...το άνοιξα έβγαλα κάτι φύσες απο την πλακέτα και μετα τις ξαναέβαλα και λειτούργησε κανονικα 1 βδομάδα σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια...!έχεις κάποιος γνώση για θέματα τέτοια βλαβών η κάποια παρόμοια περίπτωση?


Ίσως εφόσον λες ότι για 1 βδομάδα πήγε καλά. Κάποια πιθανά σκαμπανεβάσματα του ρεύματος δικτύου να το αποσυντονίζουν. Στην Ελλάδα βρισκόμαστε δυστυχώς 100 διακοπές ρεύματος στην Ελλάδα ... και καμία στην Γερμανία. Μήπως πρέπει να πας για καλύτερα το πλυντήριο στην Γερμανία ?  :Lol:

----------


## ipso

Έχεις βλάβη στο κύκλωμα του πρεσοστατη. Έλεγξε αν ένα σωληνάκι ψιλό σαν της βενζίνης είναι κάπου βουλωμένο.

----------


## thomasg24

ipso έχεις γνώση για το συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο?μπορεις να μου πείς που περίπου βρίσκεται αυτό το σωληνάκι να το ελέγξω?

----------


## ipso

Για το συγκεκριμένο όχι, αλλά είμαι τεχνικός πλυντηρίων. Συνήθως ξεκινάει από το κάτω μέρος του κάδου και φτάνει ψηλά.

----------


## thomasg24

Το έλεγξα το σωληνάκι και τον πρεσοστάτη και είναι οκ!μετά πάτησα 2 κοθμπια για 6 δευτερόλεπτα για να απενεργοποιησω τον σπαστικό ήχο που κάνει οταν τελειώνει!μετλα απο αυτό λειτουργεί κομπλέ!δεν ξέρω για πόσο βεβαια ακόμα....

----------


## ipso

Αν πείραξες έστω και λίγο το σωληνάκι μερικές φορές είναι αρκετό.

----------


## thomasg24

αφού έβγαλα το σωληνάκι απο την πάνω μεριά γιατί απο κάτω δεν μπορούσα να το βγάλω έπρεπε να το γυρίσω τούμπα γιατί το καπάκι το διπλανό δεν βγαίνει,το φύσηξα με το στόμα ακουγώνταν σαν μπουρμπουλήθρα,μετά φύσηξα με ενα λαστιχάκι στον πιεζοστάτη και ακουγώνταν που έπαιζε η επαφή...μετά που το δοκίμασα όμως έκανε πάλι τα ίδια και επειδή όταν ξεκινάει δουλεύει πρώτα η αντλία και μετά πέρνει νερό να ξεκινήσει το πρόγραμμα,τώρα που έχει βλάβη μετά την αντλία σφυρίζει το μπιπ κατευθείαν και ήταν σπαστικο στον έλεγχο και τις δοκομές και το απενεργοποίησα και μετά δούλεψε οκ!Υπάρχει κανένας συνδυασμός για κανά reset στην πλακέτα η δεν χρειάζεται?να δούμε τι θα δείξει η πορεία...!

----------


## ipso

Άρα το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί, ψαχτο κι αλλο.

----------


## bilste1965

> Παίδες έπαθε βλάβη το πλυντήριο όταν ξεκινάει ένα πρόγραμμα δουλεύει η αντλία να βγάλει νερά και μετά αντί να πάρει νερό και να συνεχίσει το πρόγραμμα δέιχνει στην οθονίτσα ότι ο χρόνος του προγράμματος και καλά τελείωσε, δηλάδη την ώρα που πάει να ξεκινήσει δείχνει ότι τελείωσε...το άνοιξα έβγαλα κάτι φύσες απο την πλακέτα και μετα τις ξαναέβαλα και λειτούργησε κανονικα 1 βδομάδα σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια...!έχεις κάποιος γνώση για θέματα τέτοια βλαβών η κάποια παρόμοια περίπτωση?


Είχα το ιδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα με το πλυντήριο AEG L 68814, ψάχνοντας για την βλάβη έπεσα πάνω στο φόρουμ και στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αφού δοκίμασα και έλεγξα αντλία εισαγωγής νερού , πρεσοστάτη που λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω , και πολλά ακόμη, ρωτώντας ένα φίλο τεχνικό καταλήξαμε ότι ήταν ο εγκέφαλός οπότε θα ήταν και ασύμφορή η επισκευή.
Τελικά -για καλή μου τύχη- η βλάβη ήταν η Βραχυκυκλωμένη αντίσταση . η οποία επηρεάζει όλο τον προγραμματισμό.  Αλλάχθηκε με ελάχιστό κόστος και το πλυντήριο δουλεύει μια χαρά

----------


## tipos

Ανεβασε φωτο απο το καντραν για σου πω πως μπαινει σε service cycle,τι κωδικο βλαβης εχει και πως σβηνει η βλαβη απο τη μνημη της πλακετας ωστε να δουμε τι λεει ο κατασκευαστης.Αν ειχες βλαβη στην αντισταση δεν θα δουλευε καλα για μια βδομαδα και μετα ξανα τα ιδια,θα ειχε συνεχομενο προβλημα.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι η βλαβη πιεζοστατη οπως λεει και ο φιλος πιο πανω αλλα καλο ειναι να δουμε και τι κωδικο βλαβης βγαζει η πλακετα.Επισης δωσε μας και τον εννιαψηφιο κωδικο της συσκευης γιατι καποια μοντελα εχουν 2 πιεζοστατες.Μια μετρηση της αντιστασης θα βοηθησει να δουμε αν θα αποκλησουμε αυτο το ενδεχομενο.

----------


## bilste1965

> Ανεβασε φωτο απο το καντραν για σου πω πως μπαινει σε service cycle,τι κωδικο βλαβης εχει και πως σβηνει η βλαβη απο τη μνημη της πλακετας ωστε να δουμε τι λεει ο κατασκευαστης.Αν ειχες βλαβη στην αντισταση δεν θα δουλευε καλα για μια βδομαδα και μετα ξανα τα ιδια,θα ειχε συνεχομενο προβλημα.Το πιο πιθανο ειναι η βλαβη πιεζοστατη οπως λεει και ο φιλος πιο πανω αλλα καλο ειναι να δουμε και τι κωδικο βλαβης βγαζει η πλακετα.Επισης δωσε μας και τον εννιαψηφιο κωδικο της συσκευης γιατι καποια μοντελα εχουν 2 πιεζοστατες.Μια μετρηση της αντιστασης θα βοηθησει να δουμε αν θα αποκλησουμε αυτο το ενδεχομενο.


Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση
 Κωδικό βλάβης δεν μου έβγαζε.
 Αυτές είναι οι φωτογραφίες  2016-10-05 22.03.56.jpg2016-10-14 22.02.37.jpg

----------


## tipos

Με τον επιλογεα προγραμματων στη θεση off κρατα πατημενο το κουμπι της προπλησης  και το ακριβως απο πανω και γυρνα τον επιλογεα μια σκαλα δεξια,μετα απο 5 sec θα δεις κατι ασυνηθηστο να συμβαινει στις ενδειξεις και τοτε αφηνεις τα δυο πληκτρα.Καθε επομενη σκαλα που γυρνας προς τα δεξια ειναι και μια λειτουργια του πλυντηριου,οι πρωτες ειναι παροχη νερου,οταν φτασεις στην δεκατη σκαλα θα σου εμφανισει τον κωδικο βλαβης.Οσο σου δειχνει τον κωδικο αν ξαναπατησεις τα δυο πληκτρα σταθερα τοτε η βλαβη σβηνεται απο την μνημη γραφοντας μηδεν στην οθονη.Πες μας τον κωδικο να δουμε τι ειναι.Για να βγεις απο το τεστ γυρνας τον επιλογεα αριστεροστροφα στη θεση off,αμεσως μετα στη πρωτη θεση δεξια και παλι στη θεση off και τελοςΤην αντισταση την ελεγξες?

----------

Κυριακίδης (14-10-16), klik (14-10-16)

----------


## bilste1965

> Με τον επιλογεα προγραμματων στη θεση off κρατα πατημενο το κουμπι της προπλησης  και το ακριβως απο πανω και γυρνα τον επιλογεα μια σκαλα δεξια,μετα απο 5 sec θα δεις κατι ασυνηθηστο να συμβαινει στις ενδειξεις και τοτε αφηνεις τα δυο πληκτρα.Καθε επομενη σκαλα που γυρνας προς τα δεξια ειναι και μια λειτουργια του πλυντηριου,οι πρωτες ειναι παροχη νερου,οταν φτασεις στην δεκατη σκαλα θα σου εμφανισει τον κωδικο βλαβης.Οσο σου δειχνει τον κωδικο αν ξαναπατησεις τα δυο πληκτρα σταθερα τοτε η βλαβη σβηνεται απο την μνημη γραφοντας μηδεν στην οθονη.Πες μας τον κωδικο να δουμε τι ειναι.Για να βγεις απο το τεστ γυρνας τον επιλογεα αριστεροστροφα στη θεση off,αμεσως μετα στη πρωτη θεση δεξια και παλι στη θεση off και τελοςΤην αντισταση την ελεγξες?


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια Μόλις το έκανα.
 Στην ένατη σκάλα (αφού ήμουν ήδη στην πρώτη) μου εμφάνισε τον κωδικό Ε66 . Τον μηδένισα σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες σου. Ξέρεις τι βλάβη αφορά ; 
Την αντίστασή δεν την μέτρησα θα την ψάξω αύριο  και θα ενημερώσω

----------


## tipos

Η η αντισταση εχει προβλημα η το ρελε της θερμανσης πανω στην πλακετα,ελπιζω στην αντισταση για να τελιωσεις ευκολα

----------


## bilste1965

> Η η αντισταση εχει προβλημα η το ρελε της θερμανσης πανω στην πλακετα,ελπιζω στην αντισταση για να τελιωσεις ευκολα


Σε ευχαριστώ για την αμεσότητα και τις απαντήσεις

----------


## bilste1965

> Την αντισταση την ελεγξες?


Μέτρησα την αντίσταση μου δείχνει 2,6Ω. Βέβαια η ένδειξη στο πολύμετρο δεν είναι σταθερή .Ξεκινάει από πιο ψηλά και σταθεροποιήται  στα 2,6Ω. 
Την άλλαξα και το πλυντήριο δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## tipos

Οντως καμενη,κανονικα θα εδειχνε 25 με 30 ohm

----------


## bilste1965

> Οντως καμενη,κανονικα θα εδειχνε 25 με 30 ohm


Για ακόμη μία φορά σε ευχαριστώ Σάκη, για τις πολύτιμές συμβουλές σου

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα στην πάρεα. Λοιπών ξεκινάω βάζω πάλι ένα πρόγραμμα στους 40 ξεκινάει περνει νερό από προπλυση γυρνάει ο κάδος δύο φορές και με το που αλλάζει βαλβίδα νερού να πάρει από κυρία πλυση σβήνουν τα led από της στροφές και από την φάση κύκλου και το led της κλειδαριάς από κόκκινο γίνεται πράσινο βγάζει τα νερά και η οθόνη γράφει 0 και ξεκλειδώνει. Μπήκα στο service Mode στο πρώτο δεξιά μετά από λίγο μ βγάζει E66 και άμα το κάνω 2 3 κλικ ακόμα μ βγάζει και e71 τα φώτα σας μέτρησα αντίστασης θερμοστάτη όλα οκ ξεκολλήσα και τους ρελεδες είναι όλοι ενταξη

----------


## tipos

Το 66 αφορά την αντίσταση και γενικότερα το κύκλωμα της θέρμανσης.
Το 71 αφορά το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας

----------


## giagiwtis

> Το 66 αφορά την αντίσταση και γενικότερα το κύκλωμα της θέρμανσης.
> Το 71 αφορά το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας


Καλησπέρα φίλε μ. Ξέρω ότι αφορά αντίσταση και αισθητηρα θερμοκρασίας αλλά και το ένα και το άλλο είναι ένταξη

----------


## tipos

Τι μετρήσεις πήρες από αισθητήρα και αντίσταση; Το αισθητήριο το μετρησες με νερό στον κάδο ή χωρίς,σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το αισθητήριο βγάζει ακόμα και διαροη.
Το ρελέ της θέρμανσης το ελέγχεις ξεκολλημενο από την πλακέτα με τάση στο πηνίο και χωρίς τάση,μετρώντας ταυτόχρονα και τό άνοιγμα κλείσιμο της επαφής με το πολύμετρο, έτσι το τσεκαρες ή απλά ακούγοντας το κλικ;
Η βλάβη σου είναι σίγουρα στο κύκλωμα της θέρμανσης απλά κάτι δεν είδες καλά.
Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και ο πιεζοστατης στην περίπτωση που είναι αναλογικός ή ακόμα και κακή επαφή σε καλώδιο- φύσα.

----------


## giagiwtis

> Τι μετρήσεις πήρες από αισθητήρα και αντίσταση; Το αισθητήριο το μετρησες με νερό στον κάδο ή χωρίς,σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το αισθητήριο βγάζει ακόμα και διαροη.
> Το ρελέ της θέρμανσης το ελέγχεις ξεκολλημενο από την πλακέτα με τάση στο πηνίο και χωρίς τάση,μετρώντας ταυτόχρονα και τό άνοιγμα κλείσιμο της επαφής με το πολύμετρο, έτσι το τσεκαρες ή απλά ακούγοντας το κλικ;
> Η βλάβη σου είναι σίγουρα στο κύκλωμα της θέρμανσης απλά κάτι δεν είδες καλά.
> Μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και ο πιεζοστατης στην περίπτωση που είναι αναλογικός ή ακόμα και κακή επαφή σε καλώδιο- φύσα.


Το ρελε μετρήθηκε ξεκολλημενο τάση από τα 3 στο αριστερό δεξί και μέτρημα από το μέσω στο κάτω αριστερά και δεξιά είναι κομπλέ πουρακι 5.8 μ έβγαλε αλλά έβαλα και 2 3 ακόμα για παν ενδεχόμενο και τα ίδια. Όσο για τον πιεζοστατη είναι αναλογικος.αλλα έχει αρκετά καλωδια πάνω και έχω την εντύπωση ότι περνάει και η αντίσταση από αυτό αύριο θα κάτσω να δω τα καλωδια μήπως έχω κόψιμο πουθενά. Η μόνη λεπτομέρεια είναι όταν ανάβω το πλυντήριο βγάζει ένα περίεργο ήχο κάποιο εξάρτημα στην πλακέτα

----------

